# Not-Halt für FU ohne Not-Halt Relais



## Peter_AUT (23 November 2020)

Hallo, 

ich habe an einer Reinigungsöffnung einen 2 kanaligen Sicherheitsschalter. Sobald die Öffnung aufgemacht wird, soll sich eine Dosierschnecke abschalten.

Man könnte jetzt den Sicherheitsschalter 2 kanalig auf ein Not-Halt Relais legen, den 2 kanaligen Ausgang des Not-Halt Relais auf die beiden STO des Umrichters.
Rückführung des FU auf das Sicherheitsrelais. Diese Schaltung findet sich im Handbuch des Umrichters, ergibt PL e. So weit so gut.

Jetzt frage ich mich, was dagegen spricht, den Sicherheitsschalter direkt an die STO des Umrichters anzuschließen?
Die Fehler am Sicherheitsschalter würden vom FU erkannt, ein interner Fehler des FU´s würde aber nicht erkannt, da ja dessen 
Rückführung nirgends angeschlossen ist.

Wenn meine Gedankengänge richtig sind, würde für den FU weder Kategorie 3  (es werden ja nicht einige, sondern KEINE Fehler erkannt) noch Kategorie 2 
(der Fehler wird auch durch Prüfung nicht erkannt) gelten - somit würde man mit dem FU zurück auf Kategorie 1 fallen. 
Ergibt PL c.

Jetzt ist es so, dass für die Anwendung vom Risikograph her ohnehin Performance Level a reicht.
Ich würde aber dennoch gerne wissen, ob ich einen Denkfehler habe, oder ob das so stimmt.

Grüße Peter


----------



## Kabeläffle (24 November 2020)

Manche Geräte können dasselbe wie ein Sicherheitsrelais, andere nur mit Einschränkungen.
Eine sichere Rückmeldung oder sichere Querschlusserkennung ist nicht immer vorgesehen.

Sofern die Not-Stopp-Taste im Schaltschrank montiert ist, ist die Querschlusserkennung auch nicht unbedingt erforderlich.
Das ist aber immer Hersteller und Geräte-Abhängig.
Im Handbuch deines FU-Herstellers solltest du dazu genauere Angaben finden.


----------



## Aventinus (25 November 2020)

Um eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen zu können müsste man ins Handbuch schauen - ich kenne aber deinen Umrichter nicht.

Aber wenn die Schaltung, die du beschrieben hast, PL E könnte, muss der Umrichter doch auch seine Fehler erkennen und intern ein bisschen was machen. Da sollte was im HB stehen. Ich kenn das von SEW-Umrichtern, die werden über einen Eingang für sicheren Halt freigegeben und ohne Rückführkreis betrieben. Das ergibt PL d.

Wie hoch dein Risiko bei der Dosierschnecke ist, kann ich dir so ohne weiter angaben nicht sagen. Dazu aber wenn du dich am Risikograph entlanggehangelt hast und bei A gelandet bist, schießt du möglichweise mit großen Kanonen auf kleine Spatzen.


----------



## Peter_AUT (27 November 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.
Mit großen Kanonen auf kleine Spatzen stimmt. Insofern hat sich die Frage gelöst - der Kunde will einfach ein Not-Halt Relais haben - auf die 112€
kommt es nicht an. 
Dennoch: Beim FU (ein FR-D700 von Mitsubishi) habe ich auch in der Safety Beschreibung keine näheren Hinweise gefunden. Bei den Beispielen ist die Rückmeldung
angeschlossen - somit nehme ich mal an, dass diese für die angegebene Kategorie notwendig ist. Auch weil sinngemäß in der Beschreibung steht: "Rückführung 
verhindert Neustart bei einem Fehler".


----------



## stevenn (30 November 2020)

Peter_AUT schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> Mit großen Kanonen auf kleine Spatzen stimmt. Insofern hat sich die Frage gelöst - der Kunde will einfach ein Not-Halt Relais haben - auf die 112€
> kommt es nicht an.
> Dennoch: Beim FU (ein FR-D700 von Mitsubishi) habe ich auch in der Safety Beschreibung keine näheren Hinweise gefunden. Bei den Beispielen ist die Rückmeldung
> ...



klingt sinnvoll.


----------

